# So I rescued an abused cockatiel today



## Ozzbird (Sep 13, 2014)

So today I drove 40 minutes to retrieve an abused male whom I have named Dio.

He was living in a cage I wouldn't put a single living creature inside of. 

His crest touched the very top of the cage and his tail feathers scraped the bottom. He did not even have enough room to stretch his wings out halfway.

He had no toys (and never has) and he was being fed a diet of canary seed mix with an inadequate water supply. I have included photos.

He has what looks like a broken wing, but trust me HE CAN FLY. He flues with accuracy and strength, so I think it's an old break that healed.

He is also tiny from obvious malnourishment. 

He is TERRIFIED of humans and hands. He is even afraid of being in a cage with more space.

He has a band around his leg so I assume he came from a breeder at one point, but since then has lived the past 3 years without love or even a name.

I was disgusted that anyone could treat what is obviously just an innocent yet terrified soul.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank god you got him. How did you find him? Did the owner give him up to the SPCA or a shelter? Poor boy, he sure is pretty. Hopefully he can be resocialized with people or at least with another feathered friend.

That cage is awful. What the heck are people thinking? I don't get it.


----------



## Ozzbird (Sep 13, 2014)

No I saw him through a mutual friends Facebook and offered to take him. He accepted no less than 50 and I gladly paid that to get him out of there.

I have another tiel that hopefully he will eventually get along with but for now he's quarantined.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh geez. So what was the guy's story? Did he even realize how horrible this was for poor No Name? Was he sheepish at least about the canary seed and the awful cage? And seriously, what a total D to even charge for the bird, like he was keeping him as a prized specimen. Seriously, what the heck?


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't think there's a single living animal I can even think of who could live in that cage happily either, especially a bird. Double especially, a cockatiel. Do you know if this owner had had Dio all his adult life? He must have had an opportunity to learn to fly at one point if he's capable of it at all, lends hope to the possibility the tiny cage hasn't been a life sentence for him.

Honestly, wish I could give you a hug. I've seen some pretty awful rehoming situations on CL, this guy and that cage size is probably one of the worst. Little dude had some guardian angel action going on there, to let him escape it and to find a home with you where he can actually be a bird again, and happy for probably the first time in years.  Can't wait to see the progression he makes in the coming weeks.


----------



## Ozzbird (Sep 13, 2014)

He just said 'Meh, little birds aren't my thing, least he's alive." He also kept saying his wing is fine and told me if I had any issues to bring him back for a refund and he'd sell him online. Yeah... riiiiight. .. like he'll ever see you again.


----------



## Ozzbird (Sep 13, 2014)

He had him for at least 7 months he told me, said he bought him in that cage and he had been in there 24/7 for almost the entire time because he bit him.

He has a band on his leg so he must have originally come from a breeder. It's going to be a long and slow process.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Poor little guy! That is so incredibly awful. What a jerk! You are so awesome for getting him. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

That logic is like if you were selling a plant or something. And if you think he's approx 3 years, seven months with that guy is brutal but theres a chance theres happy memories before that too? Clinging to the fact he can fly, he had to have had freedom at one point. It's entirely a learned skill from practice, even if he's clumsy. And I know a lot of private breeder bands can't be traced, but you could try googling the band id if you ever manage to see what it is, wouldn't force the contact on him now of course.

And yeahh, tried not to. Couldn't resist. I did the thing.


----------



## Ozzbird (Sep 13, 2014)

Haha that made me smile.

Yes, he's quite an accurate flier actually. He doesn't clonk into things. And he can whistle. He's singing right now. 

I'm sure he was happy at one point in time, however long ago it may have been.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

There's always hope  a bit of kindness and a new start in life goes a long way for a wild/abused bird, even if they don't know how to show the appreciation.


----------



## F0RSAK3N (Sep 22, 2014)

So sad to see a little bird locked in like that but it's great that things will be better for him now.

My first four cockatiels were left to die in an apartment that someone got evicted from. They had friends and siblings in there that didn't make it but they were strong enough to live through it. Whenever they act wild or afraid I just remember what happened to them and try to make them feel safe.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh, I'm sorry. I missed that the little guy has a name now, Dio. Well, so glad for him that you found him. I just honestly don't get people's thinking sometimes and how shameless they can be! Karma or heaven points or whatever you believe in, you got some good stuff coming your way for this.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow I am so glad you took the poor little birdie in.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Those living environments were horrendous. Poor little guy, he looks like a sweetie. Thank goodness you rescued him! That's an awesome thing to do


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Poor little guy. Don't understand people. Glad you got him out of there. Look forward to hear how he comes along.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Good thing you rescued him! Poor guy! Dio is adorable though, and his life is looking up!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

That poor, poor little soul.  I won't lie, I'm actually crying after reading this. People can be so evil and cruel - it's not right that a small defenseless little tiel suffers because of one jerk. 
Do you have any idea how old Dio is?

Bless you for taking him! You're my newest hero!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little guy. Like Rowdytiel, said, I don't know how people can be so cruel. Thank you for helping him. He can now have a happy life.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*abused 'tiel*

Oh, that is heartbreaking! How could anyone do that to any animal? It makes me wonder why they got him in the first place! so thankful you found him! Now you can show him what it is like to be loved and properly cared for!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I have no words. That is disgusting. 

I wish I could just give you a big hug right now. Thank you for giving Dio a new chance at life


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I can't believe anyone would think that would be okay at ALL... I'm glad Dio found a new home, that's so awesome!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Poor Dio. I wonder how long he'd been living in... _that_. I refuse to call it a cage. Especially if the person you got Dio from said he'd got Dio in that cage.

Thank you so much for rescuing him. You've given him much better food and a place to stretch his wings out. Hopefully he'll heal with you and learn to not be scared of people. He'll certainly know what love is after this!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ozzbird said:


> He just said 'Meh, little birds aren't my thing, least he's alive." He also kept saying his wing is fine and told me if I had any issues to bring him back for a refund and he'd sell him online. Yeah... riiiiight. .. like he'll ever see you again.


Well said...:rofl: I love it.:thumbu: You're like "no chance in **** I will bring ANY living creature in YOUR presence!!!!"

So happy to hear an inspiring rescue story. I am so glad you found him!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

That's a great thing you did, but what an awful person. I'm just mad thinking that he's $50 richer. Would've went back, punched him out, and got back my $50.


----------



## Mayra (Aug 4, 2014)

Why would he even get a tiel in the first place? What a terrible way to treat a poor bird. Even as a child I took better care of my pets. That tiel looks like a sweetie. So glad he has a chance to live a happy and healthy life now.


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

Those photos are heartbreaking  I'm so happy he's found a loving home with you. You've given him his life back.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How is Dio doing today Oz?


----------



## Ozzbird (Sep 13, 2014)

He's doing great guys!! His quarantine failed because my son left the basement door open and Dio flew STRAIGHT to Ozzy's cage. I rushed down because I feared a fight but what I saw was two tiels grooming each other. He still won't let me touch him but he DID get enough courage to eat millet from hand (because Ozzy did so first of course). 

He's singing and really starting to show his personality. 

He whistles a lot too.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He already sounds like a whole new bird! Wonderful :clap:


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so glad he's doing well today! He certainly sounds like a happy, healthy bird.

Awww he's starting to bond with you too. Such a precious baby. 

Looking forward to more updates on him!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Aww! Dio is starting his new life!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Hot dang. It's like he took his previous life, told it to jump off a cliff and went head first into this. 

I want to say though, that this is amazing to see, and straight up brought a few tears. And I don't do that, crying isn't my thing. A bird forced to live in a cage like that for such an extended part of his life, no human contact and no other birds. He should hate the whole world and everything in it. The fact that he is so ready to seek out others and find comfort from them, he is an absolutely amazing little bird. Going through the same experience, I know I would /not/ have come out the same way, not even close.

I think Ozzy is going to help a lot with Dio  especially if he actually accepted millet by hand already. So happy to hear about the progress, hope everything continues happily for you in the future!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

He's a beautiful boy! Such a heartwarming story of his new, loving home, with a new cage, love, food, water and another birdie sibling.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You better promise to write a special story post about him once he tames up and warms up. Such a little inspirational little man


----------



## F0RSAK3N (Sep 22, 2014)

So happy to see Dio doing better already!


----------



## Ozzbird (Sep 13, 2014)

He was out for four hours today. He eventually went back on his own. It was so amazing to watch him slowly gain confidence with freedom.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

What a brave little guy! Can't wait to read more about him


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks sooo much better. What a sweet little man.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

He's a pretty boy! I'm so glad he's doing well and seems so happy.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, that's so sweet that the two of them got along instantly.


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Disgusting. If you're gonna' get a pet, raise it correctly. Don't half it. It's not a little toy that you get bored of 2 weeks later.

That being said, he's real pretty! Glad you got him out of there.


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

I had mice when I was little and even their cage was bigger than that. The wee fulla is so lucky to have you now.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank goodness you got him out of that situation!!! Some people really shouldn't be allowed to "own" living creatures.


----------



## lilac_hippo (Sep 7, 2014)

So glad that you found Dio and that he seems to be settling into his new home. Such a heart warming story and I'm looking forward to hearing and seeing more about the little guys progress


----------

